# JPanel Drucken



## Braumeister-S (9. Sep 2003)

Hallo Leute..

Also: Ich möchte ein JPanel Drucken (mainPanel). Das klappt ja auch.. Allerdings beinhaltet dieses JPanel zwei weiter Panels, eines mit einigen Labels und das andere beinhaltet ein ChartPanel (JFreeChart Bibliothek (erbt von JPanel)). 
Beim Drucken passt das allerdings nicht auf eine A4 Seite. Wenn ich die größe der beinhalteten Panels ändere siehts bescheiden aus, die größenverhältnisse von Schrift und Diagram usw. nicht mehr passen.

Meine Frage ist nun, kann ich mein "mainPanel" inkl. aller Komponenten in irgend ein Grafikobjekt verwandeln, auf A4 Größe anpassen und dann neu zeichnen, bzw. auf den Drucker geben?

Danke schon mal für Eure tipps..

MfG Braui


----------



## Nobody (9. Sep 2003)

möglichkeit wenns auf einen bildschirm passt: alt + druck

dann ab in ein grafik programm
einfügen und in a4 grösse umwandeln (propprtionen erhalten). ansonsten musst du eine berechnung anstellen, welche die grösse umrechnet und dann die schriftgrösse usw anpassen und dann zb ein button drucken oder so einfügen.


----------

